# boat project done! going fishing tomorrow!



## ecirb_88 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you to all who gave advise! here is the finished product! plan on taking er out tomorrow and catchin some trout! maybe some walleye!


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sandblast first

On parts getting covered with gluvit, apply gluvit. Scuff, prime and paint if you want to.

Rest of the boat gets etching primer on any bare aluminum and then paint.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for the advice, im using a paint sprayer for the primer and the paint, so after i use regular primer on the gluvit spots, do i just cover everything with self etching primer? including the spots i used regular primer on?


----------



## Ictalurus (Nov 1, 2012)

1) Sand the boat down where paint is loose/flaking, although if your dead set on it the whole boat can be done, but is not needed.

2) Self etching primer on bare aluminum.

3) Paint.

Not sure what the purpose of the gluv-it is here. Are you using it to seal leaks? If so, I'd fix the leaks before I put any coating on them.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes the gluvit is to seal some leaks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2012)

Toss all that stuff away and just go fishing - when you catch all the fish then worry about painting


The fish could care less if your boat has paint and since it is an aluminum - no need to protect it from the elements


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 2, 2012)

ecirb_88 said:


> thanks for the advice, im using a paint sprayer for the primer and the paint, so after i use regular primer on the gluvit spots, do i just cover everything with self etching primer? including the spots i used regular primer on?



Self etching primer is for bare aluminum. You do not need to use it over the regular primer.


----------



## nick4203 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thats what i have been doin Ahab!

i need to make some time for improvements or any thing i do gots to be ready to fish on the weekend lol cant be havin the boat down thats not an option plus i figure i need to fish it for a while to see what i really want to have goin on in my lil 12 footer 

really my motor needs a paint job its a 1947 johnson and looks like it too! runs perfect tho lol


----------



## ecirb_88 (Nov 2, 2012)

Drilling out some loose/leaky rivets getting ready for new ones! any input on what to put on the new rivets to get a good seal?


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 2, 2012)

ecirb_88 said:


> Drilling out some loose/leaky rivets getting ready for new ones! any input on what to put on the new rivets to get a good seal?



Proper rivets installed correctly do not need anything.

You can dip them in 3500 if you just want to be messy.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks spotco, i appreciate all the advice you have shared. i ordered solid rivets, and i'm using the size of drill bit is recommended for the rivets i ordered. is that sufficient you think? if not, where can i get 3500? thanks again


----------



## JMichael (Nov 3, 2012)

All you need to do now is install the rivets properly and that should take care of your leaks.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Started sand blasting today, working very nice. hope to finish tomorrow.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Nov 23, 2012)

took a break for thanksgiving. starting back up with sandblasting tomorrow!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 11, 2012)

FINALLY done sand blasting! that was the worst experience i have ever had! but my paint job should turn out good!


----------



## JMichael (Dec 11, 2012)

What? No pictures? 

ostpics: 

Did I mention that we like lots of pictures?


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 11, 2012)

ill get you some pictures today, im washing it with a de-greaser today, torrow is gluvit time. ill post a picture or two tonight after im done washing it! primer and paint begin friday!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 11, 2012)

For you Jm


----------



## JMichael (Dec 11, 2012)

What media did you use for the sandblasting?


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 11, 2012)

clark 80 grit


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 13, 2012)

If i can get out of work early ill be priming and painting my boat today!! cant wait  i will be posting PICTURES as soon as the paint is done!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 14, 2012)

got the inside painted!! it ran a little, but what can you exspect, first time using a paint sprayer, i got the hang of it now, the outside will look good! painting that tonight  ill have more pictures of that later!


----------



## JMichael (Dec 14, 2012)

It may just be an optical illusion, but in that first pic, it looks like the left side of the front bench is much lower than the right side. Paint is looking good especially for the first time using a sprayer.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 15, 2012)

jm, its no illusion, that bench was put in by the feller i bought it from, never noticed it was crooked till i looked at it from where i took the picture, none the less it still sits alright! thanks for the compliment, it looks lot nicer now that the paints dry! ill get a picture up. the lighting dont do the color justice, it is a real nice, very dull/flat green from hunters specialties.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 22, 2012)

i'm going to be putting the drain back in the back of my boat, whats a good product/method to install it leak free? thanks!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 28, 2012)

here is some more stuff ive been working on,, im staining and waterproofing the transom and wood for the benches. i also painted the cowling and put new decals on it.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 28, 2012)

What is that wood type used for the transom. That's some pretty wild grain patterns and it's making it hard to identify the wood type.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 28, 2012)

just 3/4 marine grade ply, its not anything special, i got the cheapest marine grade they had. i like the grain though


----------



## JMichael (Dec 28, 2012)

I like stained projects when the wood has a lot of grain like that. Gives it character. I'd have to guess at it being possibly white oak just looking at the grain but regardless of what it is, it looks nice.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Trapper02 (Dec 29, 2012)

Agree! That wood grain looks really nice!

I know I'll have to do my transom soon. Like how yours is coming.

Where did u get marine ply wood? Lowes? Home Depot?


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks, im putting the last layer of varnish on tonight, i got it from windsor plywood here in great falls, i think its a local business.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 29, 2012)

just finished the last coat of varnish on the seats and transom! i will post pictures tomorrow when they are dry! think ill wait till about Tuesday to put them on the boat! cant wait  it will be almost complete!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 30, 2012)

all done! going to install the transom tonight perhaps, then the seats tomorrow! cant wait! wish my garage was heated haha


----------



## ecirb_88 (Dec 30, 2012)

well i got the transom in,, its not completely secured, i have a few more bolts to put in! but i will do that tomorrow and install the benches as well.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 1, 2013)

almost done! im installing my fish finder and what no tomorrow, also the plug hole thingy (not sure what its actually called) and the bilge pump. although hopfully i wont need it after using the gluvit on everything!


----------



## Trapper02 (Jan 1, 2013)

Man that turned out real nice!

Nice to see someone else rocked out the New Year's Eve working on their boat! Hehe


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks! haha yeah, i worked on my boat, then went to bed before midnight! but im stuck today, i need some bolts and washers and ace is closed. but oh well i guess! ill take the day off and start again tomorrow!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you using stainless hardware/bolts?


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am using black bolts, not sure what th eh are, but I am assuming they won't rust.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 2, 2013)

mounted my transducer today, but im not sure where i want to mount the monitor, i also dont know where to mount my rod holder, decisions decisions!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey, the rig is looking good!! I might suggest you do some fishing from the boat before you mount the rod holders. That will tell you exactly where you want them. Mark the locations, then install when you get back home. If you fish with a friend, do the same from where he/she will be sitting. On the FF, placement is often dependent on ergonomics: how you sit at the tiller, screen size, handedness, etc. I mounted mine on a piece of ply with the wires laying in the open temporarily, then moved it a couple of times before picking THE location. Mine wound up on the left side of the tiller bench, but directly in from of the driver's seat was a close second.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks rickbob,, thats a good idea, its hard not to get got up in getting it done fast, but waiting till i run it a few times might be best, thanks again!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 5, 2013)

I AM FINALLY DONE!!! AND IM GOING FISHING TOMORROW!!! here is the last few things i did! i put a bilge pump in and shot it out the side, i put new bunks on the ol' trailer, i put the fish finder in, and put rubber mats down on the floor. THANKS to all that gave me advise! and hope to be able to pass it on to someone else later on!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 5, 2013)

FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## Trapper02 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks good enjoy getting out there and catch some fish!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a rainbow I caught on the maiden voyage of the New boat!!!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, nice rainbow. How much did he weigh? We're lucky if the trout go to 1lb around here.


----------



## Trapper02 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice catch looks like the boat is doing it magic!

Enjoy!


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! the boat did good! it still was letting a little water in somewhere, but at least i got to try the ol bilge pump out  i took two of my buddies so it was crowded haha!! we caught about 15 fish all together, they were all bout the same size, Michael, im not sure how much they weighed or how long they were, i dont weigh fish, and i usually dont measure them! i just take pictures when i like the color, this fish was darker then usual. if you ever get a chance to fish below holter dam in montana, its big and plentiful trout all day!


----------



## MOE (Jan 7, 2013)

Good job on the boat! Looks good.

Tell me about that camo seat cover. I glanced through the thread and didn't see where it was mentioned. Is it a cushion? Could you post a link to it please or tell me what it's called? I think that would be nice to have on my benches instead of the little square ones that slide around.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 7, 2013)

MOE, it is a padded bench cover, it is awsome! it has three puches too, and it is easaly removed, here is a link!


https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Bench-Seat-Pad/700424.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dcamo%2Bbench%2Bseat%2B%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=camo+bench+seat+&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## MOE (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. I want one. Think I will forward the link to my girlfriend :twisted:


----------

